# Where is  openoffice.tbz ?



## jaymax (Aug 14, 2012)

Running ==> 
 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0

Trying to locate openoffice pkg (for 32 bits) but can't, is it available?
Tried everywhere, or at least so I think, can someone prove me wrong.

Thanks


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 14, 2012)

From Handbook


> # pkg_add -r openoffice.org
> Note: When running a -RELEASE version of FreeBSD, this should work. Otherwise, you should look on the FreeBSD OpenOffice.org Porting Team's web site to download and install the appropriate package using pkg_add(1). Both the current release and development version are available for download at this location.


FreeBSD OpenOffice.org Porting Team's web site


----------

